# what sights do u have



## jodipuma (Feb 24, 2011)

i just bought an HHA OL-5519 for $112.99 on ebay


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I have an extreme bone collector sight.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

tru glo micro brite 5 pin sight


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Got a spot hogg hogg-it on the way.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

ax3000 with truespot 
armortech pro hd


i've had spot hoggs, hha's, vipers, cobras, truglos


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

tru glo micro brite 5 pin sight


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Sword twilight hunter. I think 0.10 pin size


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I have an axcel armortech HD .010 7 pin on my Z7 and on my monster I have an HHA optimizer the same as u got and mine has the adjustable pin brightness thing which is very nice, but when I set my monster up for hunting I am going to put an axcel armortech .019 7 pin on it for hunting.


----------



## jodipuma (Feb 24, 2011)

well im personaly a fam of slider type sights i have a tru glo range rover also think im gonna sell it


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

i got a spot hogg real deal 5 pin .019
and i got a copper john deadnuts 2 tourney master with the 6 inch dove tail and micro adjust


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Went and got my hogg-it today!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Muzzy,

Have you sighted it in yet?


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

N7709K said:


> Muzzy,
> 
> Have you sighted it in yet?


Haven't even shot to be honest, but tomorrow im gonna set the 2nd and 3rd axis then get it sighted in. I know you like the axcel's and so do I, but around here spot hogg is the considered the best.


----------



## firstfoot91b (Mar 24, 2011)

HHA OL-5519 and loven it. Got it at a local archery shop for 178.00


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Just wonderin.. I've had spot hoggs and the reason I switched is due to the pin adjustment. Loved the sight, it shot great, just the individual pin adjust was too picky


----------



## Jonas Ki (May 7, 2011)

I have a Shibuya Ultima AL with a Viper 1 3/4" with 1x .19 Pin for Fita. Maybe soon a 29mm Shibuya Scope


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

recurve is a sureloc Quest and Compound is a sureloc challenger. I shoot target with both of these


----------

